# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Hỏi về asp ? Ai biết xin chỉ giáo

## thuongdo07

mình tạo form đăng nhập gồm 2 ô text, 1 ô name và 1 ô pass. mình lấy dữ liệu của cả 2 ô và so sánh với csdl của mình, nếu đúng thì đăng nhập thành công...

nói chung mình làm được cả rồi, nhưng mình không hiểu 1 điều là tại sao khi mình điền 'or 1 or' vào ô name thì nó lại đăng nhập thành công mà không cần pass và mọi chuyện sẽ rắc rồi hơn khi có ai đó điền ...crop....

mong các bạn chỉ giúp mình để bảo mật web tôt hơn

----------


## haqn84

cái này thì đơn giản thôi mà,
if ucase(username)="' or 1 or '" or ucase(password)="' or 1 or '" then
response.write("cam vao")
else
....
<mã login>
end if
trên đây là trường hợp lọc đơn giản
có thể dùng select case kết hợp hàm instr để lọc cạn tất cả các trường hợp...về nguyên lý là như vậy
chúc thành công !

----------

